# CV/Resume in UAE



## Tortfeasor (Aug 24, 2008)

Do people typically list references or is it permissible to put "references available upon request"? I am from the US and I don't want multiple employers calling my current employer unless I am further along in the job interviewing process.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I always use "references available upon request" on my CV, I've never had a problem with it in the UK (my home country), Spain (my second home) or the UAE (where I was employed until recently)

HTH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You should definitely provide it upon request. My soon-to-be ex employer found out that I may be leaving and it caused no amount of problems. Some employers will wish you good luck but most would be quite annoyed that you are thinking of leaving and will in all probability change their attitude towards you. I would also only provide it once I am sure that the job is in the bag; you certainly do not want your employers finding out from all the letters coming in that you are actively seeking a new job!


----------



## Mocha (Jul 26, 2008)

I have recently applied for and accepted a job in Dubai and on my CV, my references are 'available upon requst'. No problems at all so you should be fine.


----------

